# Compaq Presario V3424TU Reviews wanted



## vandan4u (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,

From mix opinion about ACER 4520 I have shifted my views to PResario V3423TU.The config is Dual Core 1.73Ghz,1GB RAM,160GB HDD,CD/DVD RW,No advance graphic card,Vista basic apart from all other common features.

I need opinions about this laptop.It is Intel based machine.Same config is also available with AMD chipset with 2000 less rate but I want to go for Intel only so I shifted from ACER to Compaq.
Pl. advise


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2007)

IMO Any Tl-xx turion x2 is better than Intel Dual core(Not C2D)..
and y aint u getting the 4520 gemstone???


----------



## azzu (Aug 30, 2007)

pathinks rght


----------



## sreejith80s (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Friend,
             Go for Compaq Presario V3425AU.

     Processor :   AMD Athlon 64 X2 tk-53 @1.7 Ghz ,Dual Core.
                       (Nvidia c51M Chipset/28256KB L2 cache/upto 1600Mhz FSB)
     RAM : 512 MBPC-25300 DDR2 (667 Mhz)
     HDD : 160 gb,
      DVD writer....bluetooth...14' bright LCD dispaly.
      WLAN,Vista home basic,now a TV tuner card, and so many..
      with low cost(RS/-37,000)...

       Go for this one ...Its low cost than 3424TU...

        High performance guaranteed.

       I am going to buy this one....


----------



## Akshay (Sep 12, 2007)

U can chk out 3424AU which is cheaper. U also get a TV Tuner card wit it. Shud cost arnd 34k (incl. of taxes, etc.)


----------



## saurabhh (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought 3424aU wo weks back for 30700(incl. of taxes), workin fine.


----------



## arunks (Sep 24, 2007)

hey how r u able to get it at 30700... others are saying it at 34000... where r u from and is that with bill?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 24, 2007)

@saurabh

Dat must b real gud deal but it wont b poss. in Pune.  I saw my dealers bill n he got it from Cybertech.it for Rs.32750/-


----------



## saurabhh (Sep 27, 2007)

okk, yes i did get it for 30700 from Nehru place, delhi and max price here was bout 33500, and yes it is with ill.

okk, i did buy it for 30700 from nehru place, delhi. hp authorized dealer was givin it for but 1000 more and yess it is with bill.
compaq 3424au
amd turion 64 2.2 GHz Dual core
512 mb ram
120 gb hard disk
Dvd writer


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 28, 2007)

^^is it with TV tuner??


----------



## saurabhh (Sep 28, 2007)

no i did nt get ne tv tuner.


----------

